# 1-andro rx vs  AMS 1-androsterone UTT?



## ManoMan1117 (Mar 31, 2010)

What is the difference between the two besides the obvious that one is a pill and one is taken under the tongue.  They both contain the same ingredient (1-Androstene-3b-ol, 17),, My other question is 1-andro rx also says does not contribute to hairloss, how is that? I have seen the same question on the forum regarding hairloss and someone would simply answer "no" it does not cause hairloss,, thats wonderful but does anyone have a reason why they believe it does not?  Either way i already made an order for a shipment of 1-andro rx, so i am going to give it a try.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 31, 2010)

they are the same compound, except like you said ours is a capsule and AMS is sublingual (or UTT = under the tongue).

as far as hairloss, 1-Andro does not convert to DHT.


----------



## magichtid (Nov 28, 2010)

I've seen on other forums and reviews that it can lead to male patter baldness.


----------



## eastwoodmuscle (Nov 29, 2010)

that is because it is 1-dhea, which will convert into 1-andro, wich will convert into 1-test.

1-testosterone is 5a reduced boldnone. dht is 5a reduced testosterone.

with that said, this means it is a dht derivative.

but on that note, this doesn't mean much, as any anabolic/androgenic compound is capable of causing androgenic side effects (hair loss, acne, body hair, ect).

it will vary from person to person. will it effect you? only one way to find out.


----------

